# CaadX 2018/2019 Cannondale - how to fit a rear rack?



## Eric kong HL (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone can help here? Any photos of the CAADX 2019 or 2018 with a rear rack? The eyelets face the downtube.


----------

